# Any ladies wear serious heels [3"+] on a regular basis?



## PBunnieP (Nov 23, 2008)

My bf and I were just at the mall the other day and were observing women's footwear when he came to the conclusion that "Women like to spend money on fancy high heels but 95% of them dont seem to ever wear them regularly. So why do they buy them?"

I defnitely own quite a few pairs of adorable heels but find them such a pain to wear regularly so they just sit in their boxes most of the time. But I really wanna start to wear them more often [instead of runners/flats which enhances my already short height (5'3)]

Any tips on "getting used to" serious high heels? Is it the shoe? Is it just practice? Or are there tricks to wearing them without killing youself?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Just wear them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

4+ andI wear them almost every single day...I have 1 pair of flats and 1 pair of sneakers that I only wear when I am working out or riding my bike


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Though I do recommend walking around the house, vacuuming, etc. in them before just...wearing them out all the time...if you're not used to it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 23, 2008)

I wear heels most of the time and find that starting out with wedges is easier and slightly thicker heels, not like anything chunky but not stilettos either helps. Also I find that suede shoes are easier to walk in because they'll stretch slightly whereas patent leather won't give at all. Getting the right size will make it really easy to walk in them.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

i wear heels around my house alot, just so i don't fall out of practice wearing them because you never know when something's going to come up and you're gonna want to wear them. you'll get used to them after a while, like shimmer said, just do your regular stuff in them.


----------



## Repunzel (Nov 23, 2008)

i wear 6 inch heels about 3 4 times a week.i change it up with high boots or 3 inch heels.its gonna hurt.the truth is heels are not good for us.and i get sore back,calves and knees from them.i do yoga and get massages regulary to ease the pain.but lets face it most things we like are not good for us chocolate, expensive items.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^ Wow...*Knocks on wood*...I have been wearing them for over 20 years and no problems yet...But I have heard they are not good for you....When I wear flats I trip because I am not used to wearing them.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i wear heels around my house alot, just so i don't fall out of practice wearing them because you never know when something's going to come up and you're gonna want to wear them. you'll get used to them after a while, like shimmer said, just do your regular stuff in them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Augh. 
Dammit.
You reminded me, I've got a thing Friday and was planning on wearing heels. Guess I know what I'll be tromping around in all week. *looks at fuzzy boots longingly*


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

wear them!
if my heels are a pain in the ass, i put those jelly things in them.
it makes it less painful, otherwise you'll pretty much get used to them after a while.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 24, 2008)

I wear them all the time when I'm not working. Most of my shoes are 3.5+ heels, and then I have 2 boots and one pair of flats. It's comfortable for me because I am used to them.

It's also important get the high quality ones that are cushioned, feel sturdy and are the perfect size (if the shoes is too loose, it won't support your ankle and if it's too tight, it will squish your feet).


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Ohhhh good point. 
Cheap heels HURT. :/


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 24, 2008)

I have LOADS of heels (well shoes in general), the majority are 4 inches high. I have 3 pairs a lil higher, one pair I wore out last night. These which are 5 inches high:






My ex was the same height as me so I wore flats most of the time and wore heels on nights out with the girls. My current boyf is also the same height as me so again I'm usually in flats when we're out and about.

I have trouble walking in my heels now cos I've switched from 4 inchers in the day to flats 80% of the time and I feel I need to "retrain" my feet in walk in them again which is proving quite difficult. Don't ask me how the hell I managed in my 5 inchers last night ..I walked very sloooooowly taking lill' steps on the walk from the car to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I find walking about in heels indoors doesn't prepare you at all. There's a distinct difference between a fluffy carpet and hard concrete outside unless you're walking about on a hard surface.

Arrrrrgh I need to take my ass back to bed and come off here! It's 3:20am in London!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 24, 2008)

I love to wear heels, but I just cannot walk 2 blocks to the club or any other extended distance on hard concrete in them---even with inserts. I'm fine with that, considering I wear 4" when I do wear them. I just don't understand how some of these girls do it, especially in the cheap a$$ shoes I've seen.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 24, 2008)

i wear 3"-4" almost every day.
the trick with heels and comfort, i have found, is that you really get what you pay for. most of my shoes cost about $150-$200 originally (i hit up the sales). also i buy natural materials, no vinyl, pleather, plastic, etc.
another thing that helps is if you get shoes with a bit of a platform, since that cheats it a little (for example, if you have 4" heels with a 3/4" platform, it will be not nearly as bad. this is how strippers can walk on 6" heels).


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I have LOADS of heels (well shoes in general), the majority are 4 inches high. I have 3 pairs a lil higher, one pair I wore out last night. These which are 5 inches high:






My ex was the same height as me so I wore flats most of the time and wore heels on nights out with the girls. My current boyf is also the same height as me so again I'm usually in flats when we're out and about.

I have trouble walking in my heels now cos I've switched from 4 inchers in the day to flats 80% of the time and I feel I need to "retrain" my feet in walk in them again which is proving quite difficult. Don't ask me how the hell I managed in my 5 inchers last night ..I walked very sloooooowly taking lill' steps on the walk from the car to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I find walking about in heels indoors doesn't prepare you at all. There's a distinct difference between a fluffy carpet and hard concrete outside unless you're walking about on a hard surface.

Arrrrrgh I need to take my ass back to bed and come off here! It's 3:20am in London! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahaha, you are so adorable! I am so impressed by those 5 inch heels


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love to wear heels, but I just cannot walk 2 blocks to the club or any other extended distance on hard concrete in them---even with inserts. I'm fine with that, considering I wear 4" when I do wear them. I just don't understand how some of these girls do it, especially in the cheap a$$ shoes I've seen._

 
AMEN!!!! I cannot walk a block in cheap shoes...I will buy inexpensive quality clothes...But I never slack on shoes for real...Not to mention they look like crap....


----------



## concertina (Nov 24, 2008)

God, I *wish* I could wear heels. But I have a *slight* difference in the length of my legs (8 mm) and a tilted pelvis, so heels just kill my lower back. Killkillkill.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was 19/20, I would wear high heels everyday to work.  I would have to force myself to wear them.  But when my feet started to hurt, I would take off my shoes and walk around the office bare foot. lol

Whenever I would hear someone walk towards my desk, I would put my heels back on asap. lol

But nowadays, I wear flats or wedges.  
I gave up my hot shoes for comfort.  It's tuff being a mom to a dog that acts like a child, being a wife to a busy business man, working a tuff job/running an office, etc.  At the end of the day, my feet hurt so bad (adding high heels to that, forget it).


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL I was at my Mom's today and her foot is a little wider than mine...and I had on a new pair of high heel strap sandals...I asked her would she walk in them for about 30 mins to stretch them out a little...She looked at me and said HELL NO...I would not wear those clod hopper pole shoes for 30 secs...I said we are just in the house...she said Hell NO, I don't care, what if I fall and break a leg!!  I said Mom they are only 4", don't you think you are over exaggerating ...She said take them to the shoe shop and get them stretched...I said why pay when you can do it for free...she absolutley refused...and this is a woman who I can remember not many years ago wearing 3-4 in heels daily...She was so funny....

edit it was these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



after about 3 hours they are good now!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_LOL I was at my Mom's today and her foot is a little wider than mine...and I had on a new pair of high heel strap sandals...I asked her would she walk in them for about 30 mins to stretch them out a little...She looked at me and said HELL NO...I would not wear those clod hopper pole shoes for 30 secs...I said we are just in the house...she said Hell NO, I don't care, what if I fall and break a leg!!  I said Mom they are only 4", don't you think you are over exaggerating ...She said take them to the shoe shop and get them stretched...I said why pay when you can do it for free...she absolutley refused...and this is a woman who I can remember not many years ago wearing 3-4 in heels daily...She was so funny....

edit it was these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




after about 3 hours they are good now!!_

 

omg what shoes are these i love them!! and i feel all your pain... i broke my ankle over the summer and still cant walk in heels normally even tho i refuse to go out at night in anything but heels... so its always an experience lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

They are Steve Madden...They have them at Zappos.com but they are $100 I bought them last week at Ross for $22.99 ...Going back to get the brown pair tomorrow.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Hell no. I own a pair of boots with 1.5" heels and I wear them only occasionally.

It's because I'm 5'10"


----------



## Pushpa (Nov 24, 2008)

i stopped wearing heels all the time awhile ago now i wear flats and comfortable shoes to work all day and i've always lived in flip flops but i still walk around my house in heels...i never want to get to that point where i cant wear all my beloved shoes hahaha...i wear heels all the time when i have errands and im on my own time...nothing makes me happier than sauntering around in high heels and bulgari shades


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 24, 2008)

Ugh I wish I could wear heels. It hurts me so much I just can't bare to do it. Last time I wore heels was out to my friends birthday, and I ended up with blisters on the soles of my feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A girl I know wears heels so much that she can't wear flats now.
But... I did read in the paper a few months back that wearing stilettos are better for you than flats. Flats put much more pressure on your heels and calves and can damage your feet, eek!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ I did read in the paper a few months back that wearing stilettos are better for you than flats. Flats put much more pressure on your heels and calves and can damage your feet, eek!_

 
Uh, what? Can you link this?


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 24, 2008)

I have almost 40 pairs of shoes some i can wear everyday some only on special occasions all of them are between 4 or 5 inches high. And I have to wear them everyday because I dont have heels that are not high


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

I wear heels absolutely always. I love em.
Tips for getting used to walking in them? TBH, i think it depends on your posture and/or how heavy you are on your feet if you know what I mean.
But i'm really getting into flats atm, particularly flat boots and i've realised just how practical they are ..as well as fly.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 24, 2008)

I ONLY wear heels and they are usually 5inch minimum.

Its winter so you can practise walking in boots with killer heels, I found sandles are always hard to walk in, hense I only wear those on nights out.

Erm, unfortunately its not good to wear heels all the time, it causes serious back problems in the long term as well as nasty bunions, just look at Victoria Beckhams feet!

I have the opposite problem, I dont wear flats and struggle to walk in them properly!


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They are Steve Madden...They have them at Zappos.com but they are $100 I bought them last week at Ross for $22.99 ...Going back to get the brown pair tomorrow._

 
OMG, what/where is Ross??  Lol, I need to know where are they selling $100 shoes for $22.99 on a regular basis.  Please tell me they have an online store... actually, don't b/c that would only feed my shoe addicition


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

No Ross does not have online...They are like Marshalls and TJMaxx...I thought they were everywhere...we had them in Ohio

you can probably do a store locator... .:: ROSS ::.


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_But... I did read in the paper a few months back that wearing stilettos are better for you than flats. Flats put much more pressure on your heels and calves and can damage your feet, eek!_

 
I believe wearing shoes that are too either extreme (very flat or very high) are bad for you b/c they cause an uneven pressure distribution on your foot.  That forces other part of your body to compensate which leads to the pain in you back, ankles, legs, etc.   Either way, cheap shoes are usually main culprits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as higher quality shoes are made to fit the foot better.  

I have completely flat feet so pretty much every shoe hurts me somewhat.  Flats are usually too flat and give me ankle problems if I walk in them for awhile. Tennis shoes make my feet cramp up due to the arch support. And high heels... well we all know how high heels are!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Flat Fred Flintstone feet here too!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Flat Fred Flintstone feet here too!_

 
Same 'ere! I just grimace through the pain! They never used to hurt as much as they sometimes do now though and I think that's cos I wore flats for almost 2.5 yrs straight!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Ever since I started climbing my feet have shrunk. I've got shoes that are way too big now and  they kind of flop on my feet. :/


----------



## drenewt (Nov 24, 2008)

I would advise to wear new shoes around the house for at least 20 minutes and if you can stand them for that long then you can stand them for much longer. Also, much of the pain just stems from the angle of your foot. If you wear platforms or wedges so that all of your body weight isn't on your toes/front of the foot, it's much better. Try shoes made out of ribbon they feel much better.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm 5'10 and I wear 3 inch heels on the daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love what it does to my posture, my legs, and I love pushing 6'2 and looking down at some of the men in the office who already have an attitude problem and a bit of a short men's complex as it is.  I hear constantly 'why would you want to wear heels when you're tall already?!' but I don't care.  I think heels are sexy and empowering.  Sometimes my legs are sore after a long day but luckily I'm sitting most of the day.  If I was standing all day, I still doubt I'd go lower, just invest in higher quality shoes!

Btw, flip flops KILL my feet.  When I try wearing them for an extended period of time I end up with shooting pains in my arch or cramps - they have ZERO support.  Heels actually have tons more support than a flat flip flop!


----------



## juniperstar (Nov 24, 2008)

I wear boots with a heel between 3" to 4" daily, but they have a really sturdy heel.  I think its so much more difficult to wear strappy sandals or pumps with a heel greater than 3".  I used to for a couple months and gave up.  It got easier with time, but once I dropped it, I felt like I was starting all over.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the dreaded flat feet too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, I'm overweight so the pressure on my feet from wearing heels is pretty unbearable.  When I was in shape, they didn't bother me nearly as much!  Which is ironic since I *should* be wearing sneakers now anyway to go to the gym hehe


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ever since I started climbing my feet have shrunk. I've got shoes that are way too big now and  they kind of flop on my feet. :/_

 
REALLY? Feet can shrink? Wow. How does that work?


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_I'm 5'10 and I wear 3 inch heels on the daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love what it does to my posture, my legs, and I love pushing 6'2 and looking down at some of the men in the office who already have an attitude problem and a bit of a short men's complex as it is.  I hear constantly 'why would you want to wear heels when you're tall already?!' but I don't care.  I think heels are sexy and empowering.  Sometimes my legs are sore after a long day but luckily I'm sitting most of the day.  If I was standing all day, I still doubt I'd go lower, just invest in higher quality shoes!

Btw, flip flops KILL my feet.  When I try wearing them for an extended period of time I end up with shooting pains in my arch or cramps - they have ZERO support.  Heels actually have tons more support than a flat flip flop!_

 

I totally agree about the flip-flops! Most people say they are so comfortable but I find they hurt my feet so bad if i walk around in them.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a few pairs of heels, but I am nearly 6' without them, so I don't wear them often.  They make my legs look hot though, but it'd be totally impractical for my job where I walk a lot and stand in one place even more.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_i wear 3"-4" almost every day.
the trick with heels and comfort, i have found, is that you really get what you pay for. most of my shoes cost about $150-$200 originally (i hit up the sales). also i buy natural materials, no vinyl, pleather, plastic, etc.
another thing that helps is if you get shoes with a bit of a platform, since that cheats it a little (for example, if you have 4" heels with a 3/4" platform, it will be not nearly as bad. this is how strippers can walk on 6" heels)._

 
Agreed, platforms help A LOT.





My favourite pumps. So comfortable.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody who knows me knows I'm a vans/ sneakers girl. I don't own a pair of heels though I've been itching for a pair of Louboutins! 

Honestly, the only time I could see myself wearing heels is if I'm trying to impress a guy and look sexy. Same goes for push up bras and shaving my legs above the knee. 
_A cause des garcons..._


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 25, 2008)

I wear them all the time  I go to a college with a HUGE campus (like, it takes me about 20-30 minutes to get to most of my classes..) and I don't let it stop me from wearing them! I'm only 5'4 and my bf is 6'4 so I can wear anything and still not come close to him. I'm especially loving the high-heeled booties (like ankle boots), they're relatively comfortable but still edgy and sexy. I get a lot of either a.) approving looks from other fashion-lovers or b.) glares from girls who are jealous they're not brave enough to wear them  I don't know why they're such a scary thing to wear, I think they're a classic look but still fun and sexy!! Of course, my feet need a break every once in a while so I'll wear them at most three times during the week and usually on Saturday too.. but I did get these "foot petal" things (they're like foot pads) from Nordstrom that you put in your shoes right at the ball of the foot (that's where I get the most pain) and I can tell you it has definitely helped!!

I agree with the platform shoes, and I try to steer clear from super skinny stilettos too. I LOVE chunky heels or a basic pump.. not such a fan of super skinny stilettos on a regular basis.. they're cute but I think there's cuter options that are more comfortable too.

Just a warning though.. My mom was a ballet dancer when she was younger, so she didn't have the greatest knees to begin with, and she worked at JFK airport for five years and wore 4" heels everyday.. she's had two knee surgeries because of a torn meniscus.. and the doctor told her that the heels  weren't the sole problem but DEFINITELY were a factor in exacerbating it. If you have a history of joint problems or anything.. maybe steer clear. Or you could just not care like me.. I've been ice skating for 13 years and have awful hips and knees.. But I say you only live once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My mom definitely does not approve haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_REALLY? Feet can shrink? Wow. How does that work?_

 
NO idea. I don't know if it's normal.
My jump boots don't fit anymore, shoes I bought back in 2003, 2004, 2005 don't fit anymore, even recent as 2006...they don't fit. I don't wear any of my shoes regularly enough to really stretch them out, since I've got so many pair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

when I loose weight...My feet go down a half a size....I always have shoes from size 7 to 7.5


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2008)

We're talking 2 sizes.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I totally agree about the flip-flops! Most people say they are so comfortable but I find they hurt my feet so bad if i walk around in them._

 

It must depend on the person (like most everything in the world). In the summer and when it's warm enough and not raining outside, I LIVE in flip flops. I bought a leather pair at American Eagle and had them for maybe three years, till finally they got lost.


----------



## carandru (Nov 25, 2008)

I love flip flops b/c they are super easy in the summer time, but walking in them for extended periods? My ankles feel like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Those things have no support at all, none.  I made the mistake of wearing them shopping in downtown Chicago one time......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I would have rather had on heels.

O, have any of you checked out the "cool off" inserts they sell at Aldo?  Those inserts are the greatest thing to happen to heels since heels were invented, lol.  Not only do they cushion your foot, but they're terry cloth on top to help absorb sweat.  They help prevent that whole sweaty foot sliding forward thing which is especially great for nights out dancing.  I believe they are $7, come in black and white, and are sized just like aldo shoes.  I would suggest going one size down on the inserts just to make sure they fit fully into the shoe.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 25, 2008)

I can walk in them...kind of but they kill so so much! though maybe that's because i don't actually own any expensive/high quality ones...i'm just getting into them, i only have 2 pairs..and a pair of high heel boots, bout 4' 
I wear flats all the time but i defo wanna invest in a pair of nice, good quality heels....i just love how they look and make you feel


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

My sister wears 3" regularly. I think the key is just practice.

I used to wear flats all the time and even 2" killed me kinda. But then I tried to walk in it everyday now I live in my 2". I do have some killer heels for special occasions. I like to spend more money for killer heels because they are very comfy and look pretty of course, to be worn for the special occasions


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Uh, what? Can you link this?_

 
I'm trying to find it online. I read it in the Daily Mail. Hopefully it'll have it on there. It was quite interesting but also a bit like 'huh?'. I remember it said kitten heels were the best.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

High heel horrors! The hidden cost to your body of those crucial extra inches | Mail Online

Not the article I'm looking for, but at the end of it it says 'But it's not all bad news. Italian research suggests women who wear up to a 2in heel may enjoy a better sex life.'

Time to get the heels out girls!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

ugh i cant find the article, i've found a couple that are similar but not the exact one... 

Should you go high or low? | Mail Online

Are you well heeled? | Mail Online


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ugh I wish I could wear heels. It hurts me so much I just can't bare to do it. Last time I wore heels was out to my friends birthday, and I ended up with blisters on the soles of my feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A girl I know wears heels so much that she can't wear flats now.
But... I did read in the paper a few months back that wearing stilettos are better for you than flats. Flats put much more pressure on your heels and calves and can damage your feet, eek!_

 

I can't imagine this to be true...But for the sake of my back and calves years down the road I hope so!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_High heel horrors! The hidden cost to your body of those crucial extra inches | Mail Online

Not the article I'm looking for, but at the end of it it says 'But it's not all bad news. Italian research suggests women who wear up to a 2in heel may enjoy a better sex life.'

Time to get the heels out girls!_

 

It says up to a 2" not over a 2" ...that means keep the heels off...I wear 3+ and over


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't read those articles up there, but I have heard some suggestions from my aunt's doctor.
It's alright to wear those extra inches regularly, however you MUST balance it as well with regular exercising, more importantly jogging and running.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ Tell your Aunt's doctor I would like a better suggesstion please...How about a brisk walk


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Tell your Aunt's doctor I would like a better suggesstion please...How about a brisk walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha! Ditto!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a friend who wears heels on a constant basis.. you know wedges with shorts, boots for "comfort" etc. She puts them on as she's getting ready for the day or to go out so she gets use to them. She said you just have to start on something more stable- wedges, ankle straps, boots with heels and get use to them. So basically, just wear them.

What has worked for me- I don't buy shoes that are hot as hell in the store but I can barely walk in them thinking I will "break them in". If they are uncomfortable in the store they will probably still not be as comfortable as shoes that fit nicely in the store. What I look for as I am starting out on heels- something that ties at the ankle, stacked heels, wedges, thicker heels, a little platform in the front, bendable material, the right angle at which my feet are pointed down. Things I avoid right now but want to someday own- really thin strappy heels, heels that flop a lot, super stilettos, stilettos with pointy shoes (I can only do one or the other right now). I also buy the right size (never half a size lower)... also if a shoe is too narrow I may search for something similar on Zappos that comes in a wider width. 

If a shoe is slightly tight I will wear them in the house, looking like a fool, with a pair of socks to stretch them out a bit. Then I try them on, if they aren't where I want them yet I may try two pairs of socks. I definitely wear them occasionally at home just to get a feel for them... because I tend to wear them when I drink and getting a feel for them then is... dangerous.

When I do go out in heels for the first time I tend to wear them somewhere where I won't be standing a lot/walking. So I will wear them to dinner where there is a parking lot or my bf will drop me off at the door. 

Foot petals really help if the balls of your feet hurt or your shoes slide a lot. I buy the Dr. Scholls inserts as well... but they move around a lot.. so once I've found where I want them to stay I Gorilla Glue them on so they don't slide... and those suckers won't go anywhere. Also if the back of your ankle gets scratched from your shoes buy those comfort strips. If you have pointy heels stuff the toe part with cosmetic foam wedges- comfy, absorbent. 

Good thing is you will learn your own tricks as you go...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

They also sell Shoe Stretch spray...this only really works in Genuine leather shoes...You spray the part that is tight and then walk in them normally for about 5-10 mins...really does work...


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to wear heels for work, which is 6 days a week at least 8 hours a day.

Sucks sometimes but im use to it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaesiashden* 

 
_I have to wear heels for work, which is 6 days a week at least 8 hours a day.

Sucks sometimes but im use to it._

 
This is a job requirement? Or just yur personal choice? If it is a requirement then are they responsible for your injuries if they occur.... 8 hrs a day 6 days a week is a little excessive...I pray you have a sit down job. I can say I wore heels everyday but the major of my time was spent sitting...and it was my choice not a requirement.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear heels all the time and they are usually 3" or more. I'm actually sorta tall (about 5'7") but I don't care if I look like a giant with heels...hehehe...I ctually don't even feel comfortable in flats, I think it's just habit. The only time I wear flats (well sneakers) is when I go jogging!


----------



## carandru (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They also sell Shoe Stretch spray...this only really works in Genuine leather shoes...You spray the part that is tight and then walk in them normally for about 5-10 mins...really does work..._

 
you can actually use ordinary rubbing alcohol for that too. My grandmother showed me that a long time ago, lol. Just put the alcohol on the inside of the shoe and put them on for a few minutes. The alcohol dries very quickly.  I bet this is one of the main ingredients in that shoe stretch spray.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ I threw the box away...It doesn't say on the bottle...But I'm sure you are probably right about the alcohol...the spray just smells better I'm sure...


----------



## amyzon (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_you can actually use ordinary rubbing alcohol for that too. My grandmother showed me that a long time ago, lol. Just put the alcohol on the inside of the shoe and put them on for a few minutes. The alcohol dries very quickly.  I bet this is one of the main ingredients in that shoe stretch spray._

 
That's what I do!!  But actually I just pour some over my toes (with open toed shoes where I don't wear socks obviously!), which is usually where the tightness and blistering happens, before I put them on for the first time, and they stretch to my feet really well.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear them all the time (except work). My view is why own em' if you don't wear them. All my shoes are 4' or higher.


----------



## PBunnieP (Nov 27, 2008)

Actually, since someone mentioned platforms... [or shoes that have a bit of height at the front ----for cheating] does anyone find them HARDER to wear than regular heels?

I got inspired to pull out my high heel/slightly platformed boots today but found it just a little hard to balance. Just felt like i couldn't excert the right amount of force to keep me centered??? 

I dont seem to have the same problem with my regular heels...hmm...

This is an SIMILAR shoe to what i wore today... imagine it up to the knee and with out the laces.


----------



## kaesiashden (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is a job requirement? Or just yur personal choice? If it is a requirement then are they responsible for your injuries if they occur.... 8 hrs a day 6 days a week is a little excessive...I pray you have a sit down job. I can say I wore heels everyday but the major of my time was spent sitting...and it was my choice not a requirement._

 
It's a job requirement,
I'm starting to get a bunion :-X


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ Thats terrible!! I wear them because I want to...I'm sure I would hate them if I had to wear them!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaesiashden* 

 
_It's a job requirement,
I'm starting to get a bunion :-X_

 


Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may I ask what type of place you work in?


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 2, 2008)

I WISH I could wear heels. I'm 5'8" and I feel like a giant in heels. Heels are made for petite girls, so I feel all amazon in them. Oh well...


----------



## kittykit (Dec 2, 2008)

I've a lot of heels. My new boots are 3+". I wear them to work everyday but I take them off once I'm in the office and change for another pair of heels about 2".


----------



## lindsay1024 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and I usually just wear my heels (4"+) when I'm going out on the weekends, and I don't care if I look like a giant either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I doesn't hurt my boyfriend is 6'4"...lol  But seriously, using alcohol to help stretch them out really helps.  And lots of practice


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

My name is Jamie and I'm a platform addict.


urgh. You can still see my fat ankle from the past two times I've sprained it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG I have those!! and I love them!!!

Lets all post our sexiest shoes ... Great post Shim


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm surprised how easy they are to wear.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ My dh was not here to take a good pic for me...
But these are my favs right now....


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a similar pair, without the platform.

Heh, I can't find my other shoe pics.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ OMG I want those...where from???


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Ross! They're by Joey, I think.  The Guess ones are WAY more comfortable, and feel more sturdy, but...they both have places in my heart.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

They have a lot of Joey shoes there...I think I saw those...But they did not look that cute in the store...will be going back...Best shoe you can get for under $20 at Ross


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Agreed, though I did find a pair of BCBG for 16.99 once. Long ago.

Psh. TJ Maxx nearly killed me today with their Nine West booties. I had to back away slowly thinking "Christmas presents for the kids Jamie. Not boots. No boots!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

I know...I always do that...then I throw them in layaway and go back and get them the next day because I can't stand it


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL I'm being good. I swear.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you see my last week Ross shoe prn..I went overboard 

http://specktra.net/f175/my-ross-shoe-porn-121301/


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

I did see that. Hot.


----------



## BubbleWrap (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it's the shoes. I have a few pairs of heels that are similar heights and the ones that I can wear effortlessly are just nice, supportive heels with a fairly wide heel. I think the wideness puts less pressure on the balls of your feet.


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh it's too much.
  I can't wear it for all day I just wear high heel on occasion.  Usually  I wear flat shoes in my routine.....


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 16, 2014)

For ages women have been wearing high heels to feel taller, skinner and sexier. But for some of us, popping on a pair of brand new stilettos and going out for the night is like foot suicide. Fortunately, there's hope. Here are some of the secrets that most high-heel women aren't willing to share:
  1. The most important thing about wearing heels is breaking them in. This doesn't mean putting them on for 5 minutes before you leave. This means really wearing them for hours at a time, and allowing them to mold to your feet. If you try and break in a pair of shoes while you're watching TV, chances are you won't get very far. One of the best tricks is to wear them while you clean the house. Running around and bending down really helps stretch the shoes in all different directions, making the process much faster. Plus, you're at home so you can always take them off if they start to get unbearable. Just try and get in a good 4-5 hours at home before you step outside.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 16, 2014)

I love my heels, but i usually bring a change of shoes with me to give my feet a break.


----------



## User38 (Jan 16, 2014)

^ guilty.. but I also have flats in my office, and anyplace else I hang out .. lol.


----------



## illestVee (Mar 18, 2014)

I wear them almost everyday. I have a desk job tho so they don't hurt me at all


----------

